# Where's a trompete? - Sonokinetic products



## Sir Hannes (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi,

I bought the NI offer for Sonokinetic's bundle, now integrating it first time to a existing composition (mainly with Kontakt 5 library/VSL). I started with DaCapo as it has orchestra single instruments. But now I am missing a Trompete, a simple Trompete!  I checked the other products (Capriccio, Espressivo, Maximo, Minimal etc.) but they are more into patterns. Ostinato Brass, I thought in the production video they say can be used to play single notes, seems to have wrong name as it includes only Horns, or am I am wrong?

Well, a newbies question.

Thx
Johannes


----------



## JDMusic (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi Johannes 

Ostinato Brass is indeed a phrase library and as far as i know, you can only create ostinato motifs with it.
That means that you won't be able to play single notes.

Also, they recorded 14 players for this library (8 french horns, 4 bass trombones, 1 cimbasso, 1 tuba), not just horns.

I don't know any of the other libraries from NI's bundle, so I don't know if there is a trumpet somewhere.


----------



## leon chevalier (Apr 7, 2018)

Concerning Da Capo, I'm quite desapointed too. Something I wrote in a recent thread:

Every instrument of it misses something really important that make them unusable

Strings patch : High register for violins is missing, it stop at c5
Strings patch : The when you play from E2 to D2 and go between cellos and basses it's like if those section where not recorded with the same orchestra/mics/room...
Brass patch : No trumpets ???? and stop at c4 ? WTF... so no high register
Winds patch : huge blow noise, it's like they have put a mic at 1 mm from the player's mouths. In a orchestral distance hearing, you should not hear those noise so loud.
Perc patch : no modwheel controlable roll patch.
You can overcome those limitations and write *FOR *da capo (like the demos) but you cannot write *WITH *da capo. I bought this as scketching tool, but never used it.


----------



## Sir Hannes (Apr 9, 2018)

Okay, seems like I did not close a missing part in my system, I just moved it a little bit further ha ha :D
Well, what a pity :(


----------

